# WIFI ipod touch



## trivium77 (14 Mai 2008)

Bojour je voulais avoir s'il était possible de synchroniser des fichiers entre l'ipod le mac sans le cable, mais avec WIFI. Si oui, quel logiciel utiliser ?
Merci d'avance


----------

